# Long Term Rentals



## xmelissax (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi does anyone no of any good websites for long term rentals in the limassol area I am after a 2 bed. 
Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

xmelissax said:


> Hi does anyone no of any good websites for long term rentals in the limassol area I am after a 2 bed.
> Thanks.



Hi melissa, welcome to the forum

Try these people
Property in Cyprus since 1945, by Calogirou Real Estate Agents
They are a very reputable company who have been in business for a long time and know just about everything that is going on in and aroundLimassol.

Regards Veronica


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

I use owners direct website, ot something similar and ask the owners of the villas if they are willing to consider a long term rental. Its worth a try. Other than that I would just google/yahoo 'long term rent limassol' and loads of site come up. 
Good Luck


----------

